# Duke dog proofs



## Bcastin (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought some back in February and they've been laying in the yard since. Do y'all dye and wax or just dye or what?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bcastin.

Some of the trapping guys will chime in soon. I'd guess dye and wax.


----------



## Bcastin (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Been creeping for a while picking up tidbits of info here and there. I don't trap for pelts I just do it cause its fun and benefits my hunting property's wildlife and relationship with the landowner. Mainly like to concentrate on yotes but this year the raccoons gave our corn piles hell so they are in need of thinning. It's not a big deal to dye and wax cause I can do it when I do my leg holds but I haven't done them yet and wanted to go ahead and get some dog proofs out. Thanks again. Lots of useful info here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I'm not a raccoon trapper, but I'm somebody here will help you out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its not needed to dye or wax DP's. I dye all my traps cause I take care of my equipment. A fella should boil them to remove the factory grease and oil thats on them.

It can speed'em up some if they are waxed--- but a raccoon is gonna wear most of the wax off spin'in at the stake.

Others paint them white so they act as an actractor--- kinda like a PVC set.

awprint:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't bother with either for mine... I just put the out and had great results. The next time I dye a batch of leg holds I'm thinking about doing the DP's too. I know several people talk about painting them white for increased attraction, like cattrapper mentioned, but keep in mind it makes it easier for trap thieves to see as well. In my opinion its not worth the chance for a little extra attraction but then again I've had several traps stolen over the years.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

The z traps come powder coated in white or brown, and ready to set. Some guys spray paint the dps and of course let air out. Mine don't rust much cause i spray fish oil on them when i set them. I like white for early season cause they seen to attract like a pvc set along trails.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

